# Hillbilly Handline Fishin



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

With the rivers looking a little thick and chocolatey it seemed like a great time to try out a new toy I've been playing with. I love watching all those fishing shows where they travel up some jungle river to catch huge fish. And in all those shows they show the natives fishing with a handline that they twirl in a circle and then sling it way out there. Well I tried to make my own. First off I learned if your going to use line as heavy as I did you need a piece of lighter leader. Not so much because of the fish but because if you hang up you cant break it off. Lesson learned, I tied on a piece of 15lb braid stretching from weight to hook and I was in business. The timing of when to let her go wasn't nearly as hard as I thought it would be. I ended up with four decent channels and had a blast. Landing one is an experience. With no working drag, they go crazy thrashing around when you hook one. If I try it again I'd replace the main line with really heavy braid. It would cast further than the nylon rope. I'd like to have about a thirty pound leader and hook into a big flathead. I bet it would feel like he was going to pull you in.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thats pretty cool! I've actually thought about doing that I just never acted on it.


----------



## barbereugene (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome! that is pretty much how I catch frogs! I am not a huge fan of the standard gig method for frogs, because I usually dont get around to cleaning them till the next day, and i dont trust a mess of dead frogs in August, in the garage. Ice or not. Plus, similar to snapping turtles, I feel that a day or so in a tub of water gives them time to clean out their system and flush out the nasties. so, I keep them alive until their big day

As far as the line; I use masonry line. Tie a leader of about 6 inches in somethin light (usually 4 0r 6 lb), then use a small aberdeen hook. I usually attach a split shot or 2 to help get it out there and I bait with lil bits of night crawlers.

I swear, all you gotta do is lightly flip that worm towards your lil buddy and he will literally jump for it! then, just pull him in and into the sack he goes. 

I tried using an ugly stick and dangling the bait out in front of them, but the lil turds jump for the glow tip and not the hook! lol.

anyway, looks like a ton of fun to go for cats that way, I gotta try that!


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cool...


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Thats awesome. I love fishing handlines, just on a much smaller scale. I'm gonna try that really soon.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds interesting. I bet that was a challenge getting them in.

You know if a guy took something like that and rigged up some sort of friction control system to help with bigger fish, and added a way to retrieve the line easily and maybe hooked it up to a stick of some sort. He could probably make a killing.




oldstinkyguy said:


> ...and hook into a big flathead. I bet it would feel like he was going to pull you in.


I'd want to have some gloves on for that.



oldstinkyguy said:


>


Is he laughing at me?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> You know if a guy took something like that and rigged up some sort of friction control system to help with bigger fish, and added a way to retrieve the line easily and maybe hooked it up to a stick of some sort. He could probably make a killing.


Nah, that would never catch on...next thing ya know you'll be wanting clear line too


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I grew up in Vt fishing with handlines for years before I got a pole. Brings back many memories. I remember the design. I think I'll try to uplicate em when I have time. Will post pics and results.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice OSG! sounds fun


----------



## Gumbers (Oct 1, 2012)

This is awesome. Love it!


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice story.When I was younger and in boy scouts we use to catch a lot of gills that way.Never hooked a big fish but I bet it was a blast!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Those are some fat one's. I'd be interested to see how that works with a big flathead.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Used to use em mainly for night time catfish excursions. Worked great but never caught anything bigger tan 10-15 Lbs. I don't water ski very well.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I have got to try this in the kayak. Sure helps to mix things up sometimes.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Old school, I likes it!!! Good post OSG. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> I grew up in Vt fishing with handlines for years before I got a pole. Brings back many memories. I remember the design. I think I'll try to uplicate em when I have time. Will post pics and results.


You should do that, I'd like to learn more about the whole process


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Cool! I was watching one of those wilderness survival shows and they did something similar using a coke can and mono. But they definitely weren't getting into the healthy sized channels you got! (He was fishing for bluegill)

I'd be kinda worried with the braid though, it seems like it might be really easy to cut yourself with it


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

BassAddict83 said:


> Thats pretty cool! I've actually thought about doing that I just never acted on it.


I challenge you to a hand fishing contest. OSG you want in?


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> I challenge you to a hand fishing contest. OSG you want in?


Challenge accepted! May the best hillbilly win!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

BassAddict83 said:


> Challenge accepted! May the best hillbilly win!



When you guys are done practicing with the hand lines, I challenge you to a noodlin' contest. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

BassAddict83 said:


> Challenge accepted! May the best hillbilly win!


I have a special rig in mind:


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> First off I learned if your going to use line as heavy as I did you need a piece of lighter leader. Not so much because of the fish but because if you hang up you cant break it off. Lesson learned...


Ha! That reminds me of the time I used a heavy tippet with a fly rod at a lake. Got snagged and couldn't break off. Had to cut my fly line. Most expensive snag I ever had.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

HOUSE said:


> I have a special rig in mind:


Yeah, I'm pretty sure you just got put on a couple watch lists.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Here's mine. Just a piece of plastic tubing from a boat cover prop that was sitting in my garage, complete with high tech PowerPro Hi visibility 40# braid and 12# leader. Thanks for the inspiration OSG!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice post OSG! I've thought about doing this as well. The idea of no drag - just a raw fight - is intriguing. If fly fishing purists are obsessed with the simplicity of their sport, what with palming the rim for drag and all, then this should be the end-all-be-all of fishing.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Now that's a dedicated fisherman, nice job OSG.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> I challenge you to a hand fishing contest. OSG you want in?


I'm in...How about one of those holes on the LMR weve fished togethor one evening?


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

kingofamberley said:


> Nice post OSG! I've thought about doing this as well. The idea of no drag - just a raw fight - is intriguing. If fly fishing purists are obsessed with the simplicity of their sport, what with palming the rim for drag and all, then this should be the end-all-be-all of fishing.


No a purist would eliminate the line and try stabbing the fish with just the fly in their hand. Heck, screw the fly just dive into the water and catch the fish with your teeth!! Live action!! (turtle man voice)


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

ARReflections said:


> Live action!! (turtle man voice)


YEYEYEYEYEYEYE! Live Action!!!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

BassAddict83 said:


> Thats pretty cool! I've actually thought about doing that I just never acted on it.





HOUSE said:


> I challenge you to a hand fishing contest. OSG you want in?





BassAddict83 said:


> Challenge accepted! May the best hillbilly win!





Matulemj said:


> When you guys are done practicing with the hand lines, I challenge you to a noodlin' contest.





oldstinkyguy said:


> I'm in...How about one of those holes on the LMR weve fished togethor one evening?


Hmmmmthis ought to be good


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I'm in...How about one of those holes on the LMR weve fished togethor one evening?


Okay, let's rock and roll. Do you want to team up with Dandrews and do a 2vs2 or do you want me to just beat you and BassAddict at the same time?


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> Okay, let's rock and roll. Do you want to team up with Dandrews and do a 2vs2 or do you want me to just beat you and BassAddict at the same time?


I can ref the match, do pictures and provide medical relief when one of you sticks your hand into the underwater lair of a LMR unisquatch snappercabra thinking its a nice flattie hole. 

Let's get ready to rummmmmblllllleeeee!


----------

